# 2.9.0 causing BSOD (minidump analysis attached)



## Forceflow (May 13, 2018)

Can't really pin down _when_ it happens, but I've experienced some hard crashes using the latest GPU-Z and the latest Nvidia Drivers. I can usually trigger it by launching Vermintide 2 with GPU-Z open.

Here's the WinDBG analysis. I can provide minidump file if needed.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.17134.1 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\jerba\Downloads\051318-6937-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is:
Windows 10 Kernel Version 17134 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`77614000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`779d11d0
Debug session time: Sun May 13 16:39:02.591 2018 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:23.473
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, fffff80179f3de50, ffffc28235838fc0, fffff8017766e92f}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1fa953 )

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: fffff80179f3de50
Arg3: ffffc28235838fc0
Arg4: fffff8017766e92f

Debugging Details:
------------------


KEY_VALUES_STRING: 1


TIMELINE_ANALYSIS: 1


DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING:  17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

SYSTEM_MANUFACTURER:  MSI

SYSTEM_PRODUCT_NAME:  MS-7A12

SYSTEM_SKU:  Default string

SYSTEM_VERSION:  1.0

BIOS_VENDOR:  American Megatrends Inc.

BIOS_VERSION:  1.90

BIOS_DATE:  01/25/2018

BASEBOARD_MANUFACTURER:  MSI

BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7A12)

BASEBOARD_VERSION:  1.0

DUMP_TYPE:  2

BUGCHECK_P1: 8

BUGCHECK_P2: fffff80179f3de50

BUGCHECK_P3: ffffc28235838fc0

BUGCHECK_P4: fffff8017766e92f

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80179f3de50 -- (.trap 0xfffff80179f3de50)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=ffffc28235839180 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=ffffc28235839060
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8017766e92f rsp=ffffc28235838fc0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000020  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000091
r11=ffffc282358390c8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!EtwWriteEx+0x4f:
fffff801`7766e92f e8cc111500      call    nt!memset (fffff801`777bfb00)
Resetting default scope

CPU_COUNT: 8

CPU_MHZ: fa8

CPU_VENDOR:  GenuineIntel

CPU_FAMILY: 6

CPU_MODEL: 5e

CPU_STEPPING: 3

CPU_MICROCODE: 6,5e,3,0 (F,M,S,R)  SIG: BE'00000000 (cache) BE'00000000 (init)

BLACKBOXBSD: 1 (!blackboxbsd)


BLACKBOXPNP: 1 (!blackboxpnp)


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  GPU-Z.2.9.0.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:  CORELLIA

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME:  05-13-2018 18:15:17.0940

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.17134.1 amd64fre

STACK_OVERFLOW: Stack Limit: ffffc28235839000. Use (kF) and (!stackusage) to investigate stack usage.

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff801777be829 to fffff801777ab670

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff801`79f3dd08 fffff801`777be829 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 fffff801`79f3de50 ffffc282`35838fc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff801`79f3dd10 fffff801`777b93ec : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff801`79f3de50 fffff801`7766e92f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0x32c
ffffc282`35838fc0 fffff801`7766e8cc : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff801`7766e9bf : nt!EtwWriteEx+0x4f
ffffc282`358390d0 fffff80f`07e5a953 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 000000dc`04010401 00000000`207c0080 : nt!EtwWrite+0x2c
ffffc282`35839120 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 000000dc`04010401 00000000`207c0080 ffffc282`35839180 : nvlddmkm+0x1fa953


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  20e2fc4436fdad8b1b950799298da9a5844b9cba

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  600086b9554c4d7a7f3a703bf2dda5841bc916ae

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  f2113cf119696bbdf4b93f6a6ccb797757579413

FOLLOWUP_IP:
nvlddmkm+1fa953
fffff80f`07e5a953 4883c438        add     rsp,38h

FAULT_INSTR_CODE:  38c48348

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+1fa953

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5af0a4c9

STACK_COMMAND:  .thread ; .cxr ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  1fa953

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

TARGET_TIME:  2018-05-13T14:39:02.000Z

OSBUILD:  17134

OSSERVICEPACK:  48

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK:  784

PRODUCT_TYPE:  1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

OSEDITION:  Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal

OS_LOCALE: 

USER_LCID:  0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP:  2018-04-28 05:58:00

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR:  180410-1804

BUILDLAB_STR:  rs4_release

BUILDOSVER_STR:  10.0.17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME:  172b3

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {1e2b201d-3868-7883-c455-91a3ec283c76}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: fffff80179f3de50
Arg3: ffffc28235838fc0
Arg4: fffff8017766e92f

Debugging Details:
------------------
```


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2018)

That's a crash in the Nvidia driver. Is it repeatable? If yes maybe report to Nvidia, I'm sure they'd be interested in it, and their support does take things seriously


----------



## Forceflow (May 14, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> That's a crash in the Nvidia driver. Is it repeatable? If yes maybe report to Nvidia, I'm sure they'd be interested in it, and their support does take things seriously


Having a hard time reproducing it. I've never had it _without_ GPU-Z running, but that might just be luck (hence: probably not GPU-Z's fault, but I thought I'd report anyway). I've triggered it a second time, minidump showed same results.

After that, I've run Memtest86 (just to be sure it's nothing RAM-related), then I've DDU'ed and re-installed the latest Nvidia driver (which I was already running, anyway), and since then I've been unable to reproduce at all.

*Edit: *Just reproduced it again: reboot -> launch GPU-Z -> launch Vermintide 2 -> crash
Doing the same without launching GPU-Z = smooth sailing.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2018)

Forceflow said:


> Having a hard time reproducing it. I've never had it _without_ GPU-Z running, but that might just be luck (hence: probably not GPU-Z's fault, but I thought I'd report anyway). I've triggered it a second time, minidump showed same results.
> 
> After that, I've run Memtest86 (just to be sure it's nothing RAM-related), then I've DDU'ed and re-installed the latest Nvidia driver (which I was already running, anyway), and since then I've been unable to reproduce at all.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a reproducible driver bug to me.  Very interesting and report worthy...


----------



## Assimilator (May 14, 2018)

Double fault is generally a stack overflow IIRC. Subbing to see what comes of this, it would be pretty cool if you found a driver and/or GPU-Z bug!


----------



## Forceflow (May 14, 2018)

I've been doing the reboot + immediately launch game dance all day (like ... 20+ times), and the only way I can get it to reliably crash is when I launch GPU-Z first.

Here's a Dropbox folder with a bunch of minidumps to analyse: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r60u7e5o49seeyl/AADfHOLnVIPngpiQPSp_ENrLa?dl=0

Note that it doesn't always lists GPU-Z as active process when it crashes, but it's always the nvidia driver sys, though.

I've mailed all of this to _driverfeedback at nvidia.com, _and reported it in the Driver Feedback Thread on the Geforce forums too.


----------



## Forceflow (May 15, 2018)

Just an update: I've swapped out the card (MSI GTX 1070TI Gaming X) I had for an identical one which arrived, reinstalled drivers.
Can still reproduce the issue, so I think we can rule out hardware failure or other shenanigans.

Minidumps here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r60u7e5o49seeyl/AADfHOLnVIPngpiQPSp_ENrLa?dl=0

Slight change: I'm triggering DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION's too, although at a lesser rate than UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_TRAP's.

WinDBG is my friend nowadays, at least I'm learning


----------



## StefanM (May 15, 2018)

Forceflow said:


> WinDBG is my friend nowadays, at least I'm learning



I hope IDA is your friend too 

Regarding the bug checks, review these articles:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...r/bug-check-0x7f--unexpected-kernel-mode-trap
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...bugger/bug-check-0x133-dpc-watchdog-violation


----------



## Forceflow (May 16, 2018)

StefanM said:


> I hope IDA is your friend too
> 
> Regarding the bug checks, review these articles:
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...r/bug-check-0x7f--unexpected-kernel-mode-trap
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...bugger/bug-check-0x133-dpc-watchdog-violation


Of course, IDA is my friend too 

Yeah, those MS info pages are pretty generic info pages, thanks. Not really much I can do without debug symbols for the nvidia driver, and even then, it would probably be impenetrable for an outsider like me.

Again, I'd like to stress that this - as far as I can see - only reliably happens after a _fresh boot + running GPU-Z + starting a game (I test with Vermintide 2)_ combo. It is rather specific, and otherwise my system is running fine, I've put in a couple hours of Far Cry 5, Fortnite and Battlefront 2 over the last few days without any problems.

Other things I've tried:

Triggering the issue with other "monitoring" tools: Afterburner, HwMon, ... cannot reproduce.
As said: swapping out the card for a fresh, identical model: same problem. The GPU itself is 100% fine.
Disabling G-Sync
I'll keep you guys posted, but for now I'm not gonna keep BSOD'ing my system on purpose


----------



## krull (May 16, 2018)

seems a bad ram chip.. too much 000000000000000000.


----------



## Assimilator (May 16, 2018)

Forceflow said:


> Just an update: I've swapped out the card (MSI GTX 1070TI Gaming X) I had for an identical one which arrived, reinstalled drivers.
> Can still reproduce the issue, so I think we can rule out hardware failure or other shenanigans.
> 
> Minidumps here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r60u7e5o49seeyl/AADfHOLnVIPngpiQPSp_ENrLa?dl=0
> ...



I assume you're also a software developer? As it's pretty rare to come across an ordinary end user who knows what bugchecks are, never mind how to troubleshoot them.


----------



## Forceflow (May 16, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> I assume you're also a software developer? As it's pretty rare to come across an ordinary end user who knows what bugchecks are, never mind how to troubleshoot them.



I'm an engineer / computer scientist, and write 3D rendering software. So yeah, I have some knowledge about debugging. If something breaks, I want to know why. Out of interest, and because it nags me 

And @krull : That's ... not how it works  Did a memtest86+, multiple passes, my RAM is fine.


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello! I've got the same problem, too. Even though here are no nvidia drivers installed on my PC, I still have the issue, like freezing especially in Steam. 
I don't know exactly why GPU-Z works like that... With no GPU-Z, there are no freezes.
If you understand it, please let me know.


----------



## Forceflow (Jul 5, 2018)

joesik said:


> Hello! I've got the same problem, too. Even though here are no nvidia drivers installed on my PC, I still have the issue, like freezing especially in Steam.
> I don't know exactly why GPU-Z works like that... With no GPU-Z, there are no freezes.
> If you understand it, please let me know.


AFAIK (and understand), the problem is that tools like GPU-Z call the Nvidia API in some way that is broken/bugged on the latest sets of Nvidia drivers. I haven't tried in a while, since BSOD'ing my PC on purpose isn't exactly my idea of a fun time. For now, I just avoid running tools like GPU-Z / other monitoring software for extended periods of time.


----------



## Naki (Jul 6, 2018)

@Forceflow - please fill in your PC's specs.
Your BSOD issues may or may not be coming from GPU-Z/those other sysinfo apps you use.

What nVidia card do you use? Which Windows OS?
BSODs may possibly indicate a hardware or software issue on your PC (or not).
IF you have hardware issues, you should usually try to check for these with some CPU/GPU/RAM testing/benchmarking tools, and decide which component may be faulty according to the results of tests.
Software issues could be caused by lots of things, such as Windows Updates installed in recent weeks/months, GPU driver updates or even buggy and overzealous antivirus/etc.

RE BSODs not being fun, exactly same here!  On my main PC, a BSOD leads (led? unsure) to major issues as there is some obscure Windows 10 startup hang/freeze issue due to my USB 3.0 disk(s) attached (on this PC only - I have several, the rest have no issues with startup).
(It is better now with less freezing, but with Windows 10, you never know...)


----------



## Naki (Jul 7, 2018)

Forceflow said:


> AFAIK (and understand), the problem is that tools like GPU-Z call the Nvidia API in some way that is broken/bugged on the latest sets of Nvidia drivers. I haven't tried in a while, since BSOD'ing my PC on purpose isn't exactly my idea of a fun time. For now, I just avoid running tools like GPU-Z / other monitoring software for extended periods of time.


Don't think so. Only a few users have come saying they have issues, thus this directly means hundreds or thousands of Nvidia users with no such problems. 

Also, @W1zzard has not said GPU-Z has any issues with recent Nvidia drivers. If he knew there are, he would mention that.


----------



## Forceflow (Jul 16, 2018)

Naki said:


> @Forceflow - please fill in your PC's specs.
> Your BSOD issues may or may not be coming from GPU-Z/those other sysinfo apps you use.
> 
> What nVidia card do you use? Which Windows OS?
> ...


As you can read from my previous posts, I'm using a GTX 1070 TI on a Windows 10 system. I've already ran a plethora of system tests. Memcheck86 returned no errors, SFC /scannow returned no issues with my Windows install, which is pretty fresh to start with.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2018)

This seems to be a Vermintide 2 specific problem.

I remember seeing a thread about it at NVIDIA forums


----------



## Naki (Jul 17, 2018)

Forceflow said:


> As you can read from my previous posts, I'm using a GTX 1070 TI on a Windows 10 system. I've already ran a plethora of system tests. Memcheck86 returned no errors, SFC /scannow returned no issues with my Windows install, which is pretty fresh to start with.


Please check your SSDs/HDDs health too.

Also, what "plethora" would that be, please?
Did you test with latest 3DMark, Unigine Valley, Unigine Superposition, Unigine Heaven?
If not, please try and carefully observe the tests, looking for any strange looking colors, shimmers, wrongly rendered parts of screen, big occasional slowdowns (decreases) in FPS/etc or maybe even a system crash (restart, BSOD) or freeze.
If you see none of those while testing, and there is no crash/freeze/restart, then this usually means the video card (GPU) is fine.


----------



## Forceflow (Jul 25, 2018)

Naki said:


> Please check your SSDs/HDDs health too.
> Also, what "plethora" would that be, please?
> Did you test with latest 3DMark, Unigine Valley, Unigine Superposition, Unigine Heaven?
> If not, please try and carefully observe the tests, looking for any strange looking colors, shimmers, wrongly rendered parts of screen, big occasional slowdowns (decreases) in FPS/etc or maybe even a system crash (restart, BSOD) or freeze.
> If you see none of those while testing, and there is no crash/freeze/restart, then this usually means the video card (GPU) is fine.


I *know* my GPU is fine, because I even tested with a new one out of the box.

Memory: Memtest86+ and the built-in Windows Memory Diagnostic, ran both multiple times.
GPU benchmarks: 3DMark (Firestrike and Timespy) and Unigine Superposition
SSD/HDD S.M.A.R.T. values look fine, and they all passed a CHKDSK too.
No glitches/artifacts, other than the BSOD I reported.


----------



## slash_er (Sep 14, 2018)

Same exact BSOD here on GTX1060 6G. Unexpected kernel trap, exception double fault with nvlddmkm.sys
GPU, RAM and other hardware seem fine. No issues running GPU benchmarks either.
I can't say for sure if GPU-Z is to blame but for now it's the only common link between all crashes that I was able to find.
Most often this crash occurs in CSGO (could be some VAC anti-cheat/STEAM interaction?) but I also had a couple of crashes on desktop with GPUZ either running or ran and quit (but didn't reboot OS), and even a few right after I rebooted from a previous BSOD (RAM not cleared?).
Had this happen with both GPUZ 2.9.0 and 2.10.0 running.


----------



## fingerwarrior (Sep 15, 2018)

Created an account to report same issue, BSOD with unexpected_kernel_mode_trap, 7F. This was with a GTX 1070, Ryzen 5 2600, 8GBx1 memory and MSI B450M Mortar motherboard running Windows 10 1803 x64 (17134.285), Nvidia driver 399.07. Happened with Just Cause 3 and Team fortress 2, always (thrice) happened with GPU-Z in the background and never without it, though windbg lists process name as System (twice) or hl2.exe (team fortress 2 process) (once) and image name nvlddmkm.sys, with rest of the windbg report pretty much the same. Going to try 399.24 now. Adding windbg output


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.18206.1001 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\*deleted*\Desktop\memdump\091518-13390-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       srv*
Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is:
Windows 10 Kernel Version 17134 MP (12 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`b7a16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`b7dc4210
Debug session time: Sat Sep 15 17:34:57.166 2018 (UTC + 5:30)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:35.874
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
.......
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, fffff800b9c6ce70, fffff800b9c5df40, fffff800b7a5df14}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+d184b )

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`b7bbf380 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff800`b9c6cd30=000000000000007f
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: fffff800b9c6ce70
Arg3: fffff800b9c5df40
Arg4: fffff800b7a5df14

Debugging Details:
------------------


KEY_VALUES_STRING: 1


STACKHASH_ANALYSIS: 1

TIMELINE_ANALYSIS: 1


DUMP_CLASS: 1

DUMP_QUALIFIER: 400

BUILD_VERSION_STRING:  17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

SYSTEM_MANUFACTURER:  Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.

SYSTEM_PRODUCT_NAME:  MS-7B89

SYSTEM_SKU:  To be filled by O.E.M.

SYSTEM_VERSION:  1.0

BIOS_VENDOR:  American Megatrends Inc.

BIOS_VERSION:  1.10

BIOS_DATE:  08/06/2018

BASEBOARD_MANUFACTURER:  Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.

BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  B450M MORTAR (MS-7B89)

BASEBOARD_VERSION:  1.0

DUMP_TYPE:  2

BUGCHECK_P1: 8

BUGCHECK_P2: fffff800b9c6ce70

BUGCHECK_P3: fffff800b9c5df40

BUGCHECK_P4: fffff800b7a5df14

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff800b9c6ce70 -- (.trap 0xfffff800b9c6ce70)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=ffff54998938e932 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff800b9c5e5a0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800b7a5df14 rsp=fffff800b9c5df40 rbp=fffff800b9c5e139
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff800b7de3c90 r10=0000007ffffffff8
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!MiFlushTbList+0x24:
fffff800`b7a5df14 4489742444      mov     dword ptr [rsp+44h],r14d ss:fffff800`b9c5df84=????????
Resetting default scope

CPU_COUNT: c

CPU_MHZ: d48

CPU_VENDOR:  AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 17

CPU_MODEL: 8

CPU_STEPPING: 2

BLACKBOXBSD: 1 (!blackboxbsd)


BLACKBOXPNP: 1 (!blackboxpnp)


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_SESSION_HOST:  DEXTERM

ANALYSIS_SESSION_TIME:  09-15-2018 22:54:20.0245

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.18206.1001 amd64fre

DPC_STACK_BASE:  FFFFF800B9C63FB0

STACK_OVERFLOW: Stack Limit: fffff800b9c5dfb0. Use (kF) and (!stackusage) to investigate stack usage.

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800b7bcff69 to fffff800b7bbf380

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`b9c6cd28 fffff800`b7bcff69 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 fffff800`b9c6ce70 fffff800`b9c5df40 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`b9c6cd30 fffff800`b7bcb87f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`b9c6ce70 fffff800`b7a5df14 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0x27f
fffff800`b9c5df40 fffff800`b7aa4dd4 : 00000000`00000002 fffff800`b9c5e4b0 fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff771`fc249800 : nt!MiFlushTbList+0x24
fffff800`b9c5e090 fffff800`b7b02b11 : 8a000000`da0cd963 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiCreateSystemPageTableTail+0x14
fffff800`b9c5e0c0 fffff800`b7b02ab2 : fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff771`fc249808 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiWalkPageTablesRecursively+0x701
fffff800`b9c5e1a0 fffff800`b7b02ab2 : fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff77b`b8fe1248 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiWalkPageTablesRecursively+0x6a2
fffff800`b9c5e280 fffff800`b7b02ab2 : fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff77b`bddc7f08 00000000`00000002 00000001`00000000 : nt!MiWalkPageTablesRecursively+0x6a2
fffff800`b9c5e360 fffff800`b7b007b7 : fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff77b`bddeee38 fffff800`00000003 fffff800`00000000 : nt!MiWalkPageTablesRecursively+0x6a2
fffff800`b9c5e440 fffff800`b7a2b859 : fffff800`b9c5e680 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiWalkPageTables+0x1e7
fffff800`b9c5e530 fffff800`b7a2a599 : 00000000`00000100 00000000`00002000 00000000`00002000 fffff800`b7b18916 : nt!MiMakeZeroedPageTables+0x1ed
fffff800`b9c5e790 fffff800`b7a28c0c : 00000000`00000005 ffffe3f8`0000000e ffff9787`94a87080 fffff800`b9c5e900 : nt!MiSplitBitmapPages+0x6d
fffff800`b9c5e7c0 fffff800`b7a272ba : ffff9000`0000af40 fffff800`b9c5e891 00000000`00000100 fffff74b`c3c8eff8 : nt!MiReadyNonPagedPoolExpansionForUse+0x78
fffff800`b9c5e810 fffff800`b7a7bb7b : 00000000`00000200 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiExpandNonPagedPool+0x1ce
fffff800`b9c5e8f0 fffff800`b7a7ad08 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`b9c5ea21 00000000`00100000 00000000`00000100 : nt!MiFindNonPagedPoolVa+0x10b
fffff800`b9c5e980 fffff800`b7d00d37 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`4d52564e 00000000`00000000 fffff804`4d52564e : nt!ExpAllocateBigPool+0x6b8
fffff800`b9c5ea80 fffff804`59dc184b : 00000000`00000000 fffff804`59edaaec badf1002`4d52564e ffff9787`9403c000 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x927
fffff800`b9c5eb70 00000000`00000000 : fffff804`59edaaec badf1002`4d52564e ffff9787`9403c000 ffff9787`9402fd80 : nvlddmkm+0xd184b


THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC:  cc63e3f78446365fb6d5dd0deccdb4bafd93cd86

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD_FUNC_OFFSET:  3e986c9a2d9ec9095da6dd585551eb03017151f9

THREAD_SHA1_HASH_MOD:  bfadb936c41f8ba732cf557b10bfc5ffc2b8ab81

FOLLOWUP_IP:
nvlddmkm+d184b
fffff804`59dc184b ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  11

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+d184b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5b7be417

STACK_COMMAND:  .thread ; .cxr ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  d184b

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

TARGET_TIME:  2018-09-15T12:04:57.000Z

OSBUILD:  17134

OSSERVICEPACK:  285

SERVICEPACK_NUMBER: 0

OS_REVISION: 0

SUITE_MASK:  272

PRODUCT_TYPE:  1

OSPLATFORM_TYPE:  x64

OSNAME:  Windows 10

OSEDITION:  Windows 10 WinNt TerminalServer SingleUserTS

OS_LOCALE: 

USER_LCID:  0

OSBUILD_TIMESTAMP:  2018-08-31 08:45:01

BUILDDATESTAMP_STR:  180410-1804

BUILDLAB_STR:  rs4_release

BUILDOSVER_STR:  10.0.17134.1.amd64fre.rs4_release.180410-1804

ANALYSIS_SESSION_ELAPSED_TIME:  25a1

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x7f_8_nvlddmkm!unknown_function

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {1e2b201d-3868-7883-c455-91a3ec283c76}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## slash_er (Sep 16, 2018)

On the one hand I'm glad that I'm not going crazy and other people also experience similar issues.
But on the other hand I'm sad that GPU-Z is the cause, since it's one of the best utilities to monitor GPU graphs.
I thought it was somehow related to the power monitoring API bug that's going for like a year already (?) and NVIDIA still didn't fix it. But even with power monitoring sensors disabled it still BSODs like there's no tomorrow.
And you know, I've been curious what brand of GPU all of us have...
I see OP has MSI Gaming (X) one, and as it happens I also have MSI Gaming card (non-X).
Could this be something vbios specific if it turns out that the rest of the "faulty" cards also come from MSI?


----------



## fingerwarrior (Sep 16, 2018)

slash_er said:


> On the one hand I'm glad that I'm not going crazy and other people also experience similar issues.
> But on the other hand I'm sad that GPU-Z is the cause, since it's one of the best utilities to monitor GPU graphs.
> I thought it was somehow related to the power monitoring API bug that's going for like a year already (?) and NVIDIA still didn't fix it. But even with power monitoring sensors disabled it still BSODs like there's no tomorrow.
> And you know, I've been curious what brand of GPU all of us have...
> ...



I have the Zotac 1070 mini, so that probably is not the issue


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ash-related-to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/

Please check if this build fixes the issue


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2018)

Updated build, please test: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/post-3914839


----------

